# Dear White Folks...



## adroitcuffs (Jun 3, 2006)

In yet another example of "what's wrong with society", a gem of an op-ed piece that shows why the "race war" won't be ending anytime soon. I've long said that if you want to end the "isms" like racism, end the labels. We cannot erase the sins of our ancestors by favoring the decendents of their victims, nor turning a blind eye to their negative behaviours. Rather, we are creating a new level of separation, and pissing on the future by not holding people accountable for their actions for fear of being labeled racist. Perhaps instead of directing his writing at the "white folks", he should address the media and their over-the-top bias.

<><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><>


> *Dear White folks: *
> Between the racist comments, the constant use of the race denial card (this country's most frequently used "race card") and the absurd claims of White victimhood, you have really grated my last nerve.
> Sure, we got teary during _The Blind Side_ and _Antoine Fisher_; we maybe even gave money to KONY2012 and after Hurricane Katrina; we maybe even donned a hoodie to protest the murder of Trayvon Martin. I don't even doubt there are individuals out there who are genuinely concerned about racism and injustice; I don't doubt that there are many Whites that marched with Dr. King and whose "best friends" might be Black. None of this matters if African Americans continue to die at the hands of guns held by security guards and police officers all without justice
> *I have heard that "we are all Trayvon Martin" *over the last few weeks, yet we are not Trayvon Martin - and we never could be. White America is never suspicious. White America can walk to the store without fear of being hunted down. White America can count on justice and a nation grieving at the loss of White life. We aren't Trayvon Martin, we are George Zimmerman: presumed innocent until proven innocent.


Read more: http://www.ebony.com/news-views/dear-white-folks-stop-denying-racism

(Oh, and by the way, David Leonard is influencing skulls full of mush at Washington State University. Yes, he is white.)

*****


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Biting my tongue...


----------



## Peter T Davis (Aug 14, 2005)

That there is even a "Department of Critical Culture, Gender and Race Studies" shows us why our educational system is failing our children. People like Professor David Leonard are a cancer on our society. He needs there to be hate and racism to justify his job's existence, thus his work at fostering and continuing racial stress. Without this racial drama, there'd be no need for a department like that at any university, and thus no need for Professor Leonard, and those resources could go toward math and science instead (things that might actually prepare our kids to be productive citizens.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

> None of this matters if African Americans continue to die at the hands of guns held by security guards and police officers all without justice


Lovely. It's not going to die because a large ignorant faction doesn't want it to. They continue to die at the hands of each other far more, yet they protest in droves about the few incidents where they've died at the hand of an authority figure.

For the record, i'm not a racist, i'm a realist and I believe that every race has it's trash. My best friends are blue, we are the new minority and we're burying each other in record numbers.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

David Leonard is the disease, I'm the cure....


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

More people blowing an issue out of proportion that does not need to be.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

I dont think I made any friends there


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> I dont think I made any friends there


I don't know about that. Not all the commentators were buying what he was selling.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2012)

Can you imagine if someone started a website called ivory.com and advocated for white people? It would land on the watch lists of the Department of Justice and Southern Poverty Law Center in about .5 microseconds, the founder would be eviscerated by the media, and they would likely lose their mainstream job due to public pressure.

Anyone know what channel the White Entertainment Television network is on Comcast?


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

You have the United ***** College Fund. You have Martin Luther King Day. You have Black History Month. You have Cesar Chavez Day. You have Yom Hashoah. You have Ma'uled Al-Nabi. You have the NAACP. You have BET. If we had WET (White Entertainment Television) we'd be Racists. If we had a White Pride Day, you would call us racists. If we had White History Month, we'd be racists. If we had any Organization for only whites to 'advance' OUR lives we'd be racists. We have a Hispanic Chamber of Commerce, a Black ChamberOf Commerce, and then we just have the plain Chamber of Commerce. Wonder who pays for that? A white woman could not be in the Miss Black American pageant, but any color can be in the Miss America pageant. Why can`t we have a Miss White America contest? If we had a college fund that only gave white students scholarships you know we'd be racists.

There are over 60 openly proclaimed Black Colleges in the US . Yet if there were 'White colleges' THAT would be a racist college. In the Million Man March, you believed that you were marching for your race and Rights. If we marched for our race and rights, you would call us racists. You are proud to be black, brown, yellow and orange, and you're not afraid to announce it.

But when we announce our white pride, you call us racists. You rob us, carjack us, and shoot at us. But, when a white police officer shoots a black gang member or beats up a black drug-dealer running from the law and posing a threat to society, you call him a racist.I


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

7costanza said:


> If we had a college fund that only gave white students scholarships you know we'd be racists.
> 
> There are over 60 openly proclaimed Black Colleges in the US . Yet if there were 'White colleges' THAT would be a racist college.


Remember the outage over a $250 Causcasian Achievement Award in 2006?

http://abcnews.go.com/US/story?id=2674267&page=1


----------

